

Let’s talk seriously about why cyclists break traffic laws - SwellJoe
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/01/09/lets-talk-seriously-about-why-cyclists-break-traffic-laws/

======
SwellJoe
Behavior of cyclists does vary across cities...I've biked in dozens of cities
while traveling, and it's surprising the difference between a city with good
bike infrastructure and a city without.

I know that the only red light I consistently obey in my current home city
(Austin) is the one for cyclists on the dedicated bike lane on 4th Street
downtown, and the reason is that it's the only one (that I regularly interact
with) that is consistently safe for me to obey. Others put me in competition
with cars, which is never a situation I want to be in.

